# Looking help from a new fish lover



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi im new to the forum and new to aquariums. Im looking into buying a Betta fish (was in a pet store and just fell in love with them). Im just not sure what sort of things to consider before taking the plunge (pun intended). I have a book winging its way from Britain to my home in Turkey but I really want to get started sooner. I know Betta cant be put together with other Betta but what about other fish? Or is it better to start with just the Betta and introduce others? Also what size tank would keep the Betta happy? I want to do this properly so i have a lot of questions! Hope someone can help me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

its always iffy keeping bettas with other fish especially males. if ur going to keep them with other fish u want atleast at minimum 10 gallons heated and filtered. if ur doing a single betta i would recommend atleast 5 gallons filtered and would be best if u heated it. 5 gallon heaters are pretty cheap.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Im just worried it will get lonely :/


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Believe me, fish loneliness is over-rated. Put a mirror up to the tank once in a while. Let him think he's got company and watch him try to drive it away.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Im new to all of this and looking for the best advise available. I would be quite happy only to have one little guy to start. My next question- what size tank is best? I have asked all these questions in the aquarium im planning to buy from but my turkish is not perfect and im not hundred percent sure what he said


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks my other question is= which is easier to have a male or female and how do you tell them a part?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if u are only going to have 1 get a male they look much better but really it comes down to personal preference and what i said was a minimum of 5 US gallons. dont know what measurements u guys go by over there is it Litres?


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi there and you are awesome to learn about betta care before you just buy a fish. 

Anyway, I have had and still have a number of bettas. I will tell you that the ones that have been the happiest and lived the longest are the ones that live/lived alone. I have mine set up in a 5.5 gallon tank and I believe he loves it. I have two others in 2.5 gallon tanks and am in the near future moving them to 5 or 5.5 gallon tanks. They get to share the tank with aspolene spixi snails. The 2.5 gallon tanks are ok mine have mini heaters and mini filters. The water still gets dirty after only a couple weeks. The 5.5 gallon tank is great. Now I have also put bettas in bigger tanks with others and things don't seem to work out all that great for them. My latest betta loss was with a beautiful blue betta who had been living alone but I decided to put him in a 20 gallon with some mollies. He hid mostly, might have eaten some molly fry (not sure) and recently I found him dead. I have no idea what happened but when he lived alone he was perfectly happy and healthy. I think as long as he was with the very young mollies he was ok but I put in a few bigger ones and then a week later he was dead. This happened to another one before this instance so I give up and will never put another betta with them. I also once put a betta in a 28 gallon along with young angels, loaches and danios. Everyone was ok for quite awhile but I eventually started seeing the betta flaring at the angels and a number of danios disappeared. Then I started seeing a tumor like thing growning on the betta. I recently put him in his own 2.5 gallon and he seems better and the angels don't have to worry about him in their tank and he doesn't have to worry about them. So to sum up this long post, I will always only have a male betta by himself in a 2.5 gallon tank but preferably 5 gallon with filter and heater. I often put a mirror for them and watch them flare at their own reflection. They are fun to watch and so beautfiul. You can always add an apple snail to the tank. Good luck and I hope this helps you out. If you do decide to put with some other fish, make sure they are not pretty colored fish with flowing fins such as a guppy. The males betta can mistake them for another betta and kill them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

females usually have shorter fins, but there are long finned females and short-finned males. The book should tell you how to sex them. Get females if you want to keep more than one in the same tank. Care is the same. I've had bettas with other fish and alone and alone always works. With other fish its hit or miss. I had one betta that got shy and hid all the time. Schooling fish like company, but bettas defend a piece of the water's surface and eat bugs that land on it. Company is competition.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for the info. Im so excited now!!!! i have decided on a single male betta to start with and see how i get on. To answer your question revolution in Britain we work in litres. I want a nice big fish tank because i want to put a few objects in there to keep him entertained. Im now looking online to see what type of bettas i can get in Turkey (they only tend to love fish if grilled!). Its all so exciting!!!


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

melek said:


> Thank you so much for the info. Im so excited now!!!! i have decided on a single male betta to start with and see how i get on. To answer your question revolution in Britain we work in litres. I want a nice big fish tank because i want to put a few objects in there to keep him entertained. Im now looking online to see what type of bettas i can get in Turkey (they only tend to love fish if grilled!). Its all so exciting!!!


Good luck on getting set up and getting your fish. Here are a few pics of my set ups. The first is the 5.5 then there are the 2.5 gallons. I also have a 10 gallon that I am taking down soon and setting up two 5 gallons hex tanks and another 5.5 gallon to replace one of the 2.5 gallons.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Your tanks amazing. They are exactly how i want my tank. Do you know if Betta fish are ok with things that bubble. I really want one ornament like a treasure chest that opens and closes realesing bubble. will it freak him out???? I will include places for him to hide and swim through, also long silk plants. I really am trying to research this before i commit!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

having something that bubbles will be fine u just want to make sure ur tank doesnt have a strong current bettas like slow moving water since they live in puddles.


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you very much. I do try hard to give them the best care. 

All of my tanks have movement from filters and they do fine as long as the current is not too strong.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

ok no current got it. my next big thought is what type to get, although theres not that much choice here in turkey and i dont think internet sites can deliver here


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like once you find a good place to buy them from you will have to see which one catches your eye. They are all cool so should not be too hard of a decision to make.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Are there import restrictions? The betta breeders in Thailand ship internationally to trans-shippers in each country. But the lists say all other, contact or Asia contact. So its worth an e-mail to find out (assuming you'll pay $40+ US for a fish). look on aquabid.com for some contact #s.


----------



## melek (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok I will look into aquabid and also trail around the aquarium shops as well! All this come about because its my birthday net week and i didnt want the same old presents. Living abroad I miss my pet cat Gwen but due to my work schedule i cant have either a cat or dog..... So i thought what about so fish. Looking in a shop i saw the most beautiful, bright red fish which i was told was a Betta. I was hooked!


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I have a betta in a 5 gallon alone. Some get along with other fish, some don't. Most of the time they are too aggressive. But a 5 gallon with a filter is perfect.


----------

